# Aviodroom Holland



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been to an event at the Dutch Aviation museum "Aviodroom". Not a especially a warbird event, but quite some oldies standing and flying around. Thes pictures are taken with a simple digital camera. My Big camera is still an analogue one, so they will be developed later. I especially liked the DC2 "Uiver":


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2007)

The royal Spitfire, a MK.IX which belonged to the late Prince Bernhard and a dutch B25 and a norwegian A26. The latter had apart from the 8 .50 in the nose, also 6 .50 in the wings, quite some firepower


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2007)

A few pictures inside the museum, a FlyerA replica, a Fokker F2 and a connie which will be flying again next year. The last picture is the only dutch warbird from the LVA surviving, a C.V


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2007)

A Ju52 and a DC6 arriving. The last one just had a paintjob the day before and flew in formation with the DC2 and a DC3. It made some curves which was probably never allowed in the early days with passengers.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pictures!I hope I get the chance in this lifetime to see a warbird flying...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmmm that Ju 52 could be the one that I am flying on in about a week if the weather is good.

There are going to be 6 of them at this airshow I am going to and you can take flights in a few of them.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 3, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hmmm that Ju 52 could be the one that I am flying on in about a week if the weather is good.
> 
> There are going to be 6 of them at this airshow I am going to and you can take flights in a few of them.



Sounds pretty cool Adler, Take lots of pictures. For some reason the Ju-52 holds a fancination to me. It really was the work horse of the Luftwaffe like the C-47 was to the US and British.

Thanks in Advance

By the way Marcel, very cools pictures. Big or small airshows it doesnt matter. Its alway's cool if even one warbird is there.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 3, 2007)

nice shots


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2007)

Micdrow said:


> By the way Marcel, very cools pictures. Big or small airshows it doesnt matter. Its alway's cool if even one warbird is there.


Well, it was not really an airshow, but more like a static display of aircraft, which also flew in. Nice thing was that you could go inside all of them.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 4, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hmmm that Ju 52 could be the one that I am flying on in about a week if the weather is good.
> 
> There are going to be 6 of them at this airshow I am going to and you can take flights in a few of them.



Adler have fun for me too!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2007)

If I go. I really really really want to. The only thing holding me back is 3 of my ex-soldiers (one of them was one that I really took under my wing so is sort of like a little brother to me) are set to return from Iraq anyday now. 

Anyhow they are single soldiers and have no one to cheer them on when they get off the plane so me and my wife are going to be there even if it is 2 in the morning to welcome them home.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> If I go. I really really really want to. The only thing holding me back is 3 of my ex-soldiers (one of them was one that I really took under my wing so is sort of like a little brother to me) are set to return from Iraq anyday now.
> 
> Anyhow they are single soldiers and have no one to cheer them on when they get off the plane so me and my wife are going to be there even if it is 2 in the morning to welcome them home.



Very cool Adler, I can agree that is one good reason. Tell them thanks for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2007)

I sure will.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 6, 2007)

One hell of an NCO, Adler.

I hope you do get to take that ride on the 52.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 6, 2007)

Good Job Adler. I'm sure they'll appreciate it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2007)

mkloby said:


> One hell of an NCO, Adler.
> 
> I hope you do get to take that ride on the 52.



I guess thats where the "Once one, Always one...." comes in.

These guys just mean alot to me. One of them (the youngest) I took from being straight out of training into helping him learn everything he could about the Blackhawk, being a damn good Crew Chief, and even sponsering him to win the Soldier of the Month, and Soldier of the Quarter. Our goal was to make it all the way to the Soldier of the Army competition but he went to Iraq before he could compete in the next level.


----------

